# Namibia/Africa with Jerry and Luke (Video Added)



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

I am going to try and not get too detailed here about the hunt as I plan on doing an article for the TBG newsletter where you can read much more about the entire safari experiences we had which were awesome. I will tell you from the start if you are expecting a lot of kill pic's you will be disappointed because the hunting was tough with few shot opportunities. It is normally very dry there this time of year and the animals flock to the water holes, but this year the brush still had a green tint to it and there were knee high grasses where there should have been barren ground. The animals simply did not need the watering holes at the blinds like they normally do. From the blinds I did not see most of the species of game to be had much less get shot ops at them. Kudu seemed to be my forte as I had plenty of opportunities at them and managed a very nice 51.5 inch bull and a cow, my only kills for the entire 8 days of hunting from daylight til dark. Despite the less than desirable hunting conditions I would return there again in a heartbeat. There is simply no way I will ever be able to adequately express my experiences of hunting in Africa and being hosted by the Englebrecht's. If I were to use the term "Awesome" a hundred times you still wouldn't get it.

I hope Jerry will post up some of his video's and pic's and tell about his and Luke's kills.

A few pic's I have resized for posting with more to come. Still haven't edited any of my many videos.

Sunrises, yong Kudu bulls, hawks, eagle, Mongoose, Franklin (one of the species), and rarely seen Honey Badgers.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 11, 2014)

Great pictures Mr.Al and congrats in your kills.. My dad and I plan to go oneday!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

You never know what is going to show up at your blind. Pretty neat to have a giraffe walk by at 25 yards and even more odd when a donkey shows up. Jerry had put a stalk on this donkey the day before not realizing just what he was stalking. The donkey is a free roaming pet on the 15,000 acre ranch.

At the Wildebeest blind there are a couple of beggar squirrels that will pop in for a treat. The guineas are everywhere just as the Don King looking birds known as the "Go Away" birds because they make a warning call that sounds like "Go Away" and all the other critters pay attention to them. The ranch is a dove hunters paradise and a single shot from a 20 gauge could get you a 12 bird limit at any of the water holes.


----------



## whossbows (Aug 11, 2014)

Way to go Al. Im sure it was exciting


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

More: Banded Mongi (plural for Mongooses or Mongeeses), Duiker, Steenbok, more Kudu, Ostich, Jerry and I with Princess the pet Warthog, and Jerry with a lap dog.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

More:
Our wonderful PH Tobie, dogs loving the fire ring, Tobie and I at the barbie, group shot (L to R) Tobie, Emil (PH)and his friend, Jerry, Lizelle, and Luke, Jerry with a new adopted Cheetah kitten which was one of three found abandoned alongside a road, pic's of the inside of a blind, burning Zebra dung in a window for scent cover, and never leave your bow where one of the dogs can get to it. The wool slencer was just too tempting for one of them.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 11, 2014)

Is that your snacks in the window?


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Aug 11, 2014)

Great pic Al glad you had a good trip and can't wait to hear all the tells.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice pic's Al, I'm sure you had a great experience. Whats up with the bow string???


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 11, 2014)

Great pictures. I especially like the ones of the honey badgers and the tawny eagle.

I already miss that place.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

Blueridge said:


> Nice pic's Al, I'm sure you had a great experience. Whats up with the bow string???



You have to read the text Stan, not just look at the pictures.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome Pic's Al


----------



## John Abbott (Aug 11, 2014)

*Al & Toby*

The shot of you and Toby at the barbee look like you have  taken a liking to Windhoek beer...


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 11, 2014)

wonderful cool pictures Al!!!!!!  glad you got back home okay!!! even if you brought back one of those stones!!!!
Hope your toe did well!!!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

OK, still more pics.
First is of Frick, Tobie's 10 year old son home from school for the weekend, Safari Bites candy (Lizelle always made sure we had plenty of candy in our lunch coolers), butchering room, trophy/hide shed where all the trophies are cured out for the taxidermist, Gemsbok blind sign (all the blinds had a sign like this) the dreaded thorns that will penetrate your boots if the sole isn't thick enough and my tennis shoes with the toe cut out of one were no match for them., tangerine as big as a grapefruit, and three views (L to R) from the Wildebeest blind.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 11, 2014)

Great pictures Al! Please keep them coming.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

Almost done folks. 

Tobie at cooler followed by my trophy pic's. The last one in this post is of the last evening of the moon rising as I waited for my ride back to the ranch house sad knowing the end had finally come.  I never saw the first big game critter this final day of hunting, it was really weird as even the birds were not as prevalent or vocal as normal. I have a few more for later but until then thanks for looking.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 11, 2014)

That Kudu bull is something else.  What a beautiful animal.  Sorry the weather was different and you didn't see the game you were expecting but it still looks like a fantastic experience.  I know a good podiatrist in Cartersville if you still need one.  Time to get ready for Georgia deer season now!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 11, 2014)

more great pics....esp your Kudus!!!!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 11, 2014)

Congrats Al !! Looks like you had a great adventure.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 11, 2014)

Al33 said:


> You have to read the text Stan, not just look at the pictures.



My bad , I was in a hurry


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful Kudu Al , congrats


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 11, 2014)

Wish there was more kill pics but that's ok, I see you got all Africa had to offer and that's what counts . Great Trip and really making me think about it one day.....


----------



## robert carter (Aug 11, 2014)

Great stuff Al. Can`t wait to read the detailed version. RC


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 11, 2014)

Al, Its good hear you feeling a little better. Them stones are not good, past 1 few years back and I thought I was going to die. The Pics and the stories are awesome. Awesome Job on your harvests.  1 Day I plan to go, but I got a few more North America game I want to get. I am glad you all got back safe and had awesome adventure. Looking forward to sharing bear camp with you next year.  GOD BLESS.
Good Luck and be safe
Larry


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 11, 2014)

I got to spend a little time with Al tonight and hear some great stories first hand. He's still buzzing from the experience, and probably will be for a while. Its great seeing him so happy, I think it's really changed him. I know my enthusiasm for going to Africa one day, just went up to eleven.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

The last of my still pic's,... I think.

Jerry's early morning climb in hopes a Wildebeest will want some shade from the tree later in the day.

A ingenious way of road grading.

Feeding Tinker Bell the adopted giraffe.

and the first Kudus I got to see on Day 1 with Jerry in the blind running the camera.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 11, 2014)

I am so glad you had a good time Al, it never has been all about the killing anyway!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 11, 2014)

frankwright said:


> I am so glad you had a good time Al, it never has been all about the killing anyway!



Thank you Frank, and all others posting their kind words! You are so right Frank, the killing truly is a small part of the overall experience but I am so thankful for the two beautiful animals I did get. Were it easy like shooting fish in a barrel it wouldn't be much fun. The sweetest victories are the ones you have to work hardest to get and I suspect that is why so many of us choose to hunt with traditional archery tools. This adventure didn't start when we left for the airport, no sir, it started last year when I got first hand accounts from Jerry and John Abbott about their 2013 safari. Applying for and receiving my passport was part of the adventure too, then of course studying the African animals I was barely familiar with. Chatting and texting back and forth with Jerry who got me even more excited every time I talked to him not to mention John who who would check on me to make sure I was getting everything in order I might need. Then there were the many friends who were proud and happy for me that I was going and praying for our safe travels and well being. All of this excitement before we got on the airplane.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 11, 2014)

Wonderful adventure!!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 11, 2014)

Outstandingly awesome stuff! I'm so glad you got to have such an adventure.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow!  Now that is a trip of a lifetime!!!  Very happy for you!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 12, 2014)

love it all Al


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 12, 2014)

What a fine trip of memorable experiences.  Thx for posting, Al.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats on your Kudus!!!

Great Pics of your adventure!


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 12, 2014)

Shouldn't that be kudos for your kudus? Lol.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 12, 2014)

way to go Al! I glad you had a big time, can't wait to hear all about it in person.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 13, 2014)

Great pics Al! A hunt like that is definitely a bucket list item of mine! I am glad that you were able to go!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2014)

This tracking video is 10 minutes long so know this before you start watching it. More videos to come in a day or two.

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/jCVCCGa2b-g?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/jCVCCGa2b-g?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 16, 2014)

Loved it Al. It is amazing the work those folks do to recover an animal. From the amazing tracking to cutting roads into the fallen animals.  I have seen them hack roads up to 400-500 yards. The things that occur outside of the hunting are really neat to watch.  The size of these animals is overwhelming to most folks and dragging them is simply not an option.  
A picture of the bigger antelope species laying on the ground never does justice to their enormous size. These huge animals can short circuit your range estimations when you first get there. Here is an eland cow of around 1,200 pounds that I shot that is hanging to show the size. Keep in mind that the bulls are 600-700 pounds bigger.

Great shot on your bull by the way. A 200 yards run with that hit shows how much tougher African game is than the critters we hunt here.


----------



## deermedic6558 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Africa*

WOW, is all I can say........


----------



## Al33 (Aug 16, 2014)

This 2 minute video was originally 16+ minutes long. The old cow was thirsty but her instincts were telling her something wasn't right. It took her 15 minutes to build up the courage to finally get a drink. 

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/k2hVfHjyebc?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/k2hVfHjyebc?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 18, 2014)

Man those cows are alert. True trophies.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 18, 2014)

Great pics and story, thanks for sharing them with us! Few critters on earth better looking than a kudu bull, and that was sure a nice one you got! An African hunt is something I have always wanted to do.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 10, 2014)

I just joined the forum and went searching for Africa hunting, found your thread.

What great photos you have of birds and wildlife and your kudu bull is excellent.  I've been to South Africa a couple of times and Zimbabwe once and your photos of the animals coming to water, well, I didn't get to see all of that being a rifle hunter.  Excellent post.

Where were you hunting? I might have missed the info while scanning your photos.


----------

